# Exploring Howard Shore’s The Fellowship of the Ring (Video)



## ashtongleckman (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey guys, if your a fan of Howard Shore’s scores for the lord of the rings films, you might be interested in my newest video in my LOTR score analysis series. There will also be two more to follow looking at the TTT and ROTK. 

Hope you enjoy  
Ashton


----------



## ed buller (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks so much for this. Beautifully made , very classy . Wagner would have loved it !

best

ed


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 19, 2018)

ed buller said:


> Thanks so much for this. Beautifully made , very classy . Wagner would have loved it !
> 
> best
> 
> ed


Thank you! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Andrajas (Jun 19, 2018)

Very nice. Have listened to these scores so many times but its always nice to hear someone talk about it. So much music in these films that touches your soul.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 19, 2018)

Ashton, don't you ever sleep? 
These are great, thanks.
I took all of the themes that Ashton provided and combined them into one PDF so that they were a little easier to read. If anyone else is interested, I uploaded the PDF.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 20, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Ashton, don't you ever sleep?
> These are great, thanks.
> I took all of the themes that Ashton provided and combined them into one PDF so that they were a little easier to read. If anyone else is interested, I uploaded the PDF.



Sleep? I at least try to do that every now and then haha.

This PDF is awesome! Thank you for doing this. Perhaps we can update the PDF after the Two Towers and Return of the King.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 20, 2018)

This is really fun, guys. Thanks to @ashtongleckman and @wbacer 

For LOTR enthusiasts there is an excellent, though at times tantalising book, The Music of Lord of the Rings, by Doug Adams. Well worth it if you like this stuff.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 20, 2018)

JohnG said:


> This is really fun, guys. Thanks to @ashtongleckman and @wbacer
> 
> For LOTR enthusiasts there is an excellent, though at times tantalising book, The Music of Lord of the Rings, by Doug Adams. Well worth it if you like this stuff.



Glad your enjoying it! Adams’ book is actually where a large portion of the research for this series was done. Super helpful resource. In addition to watching and analyzing the extended editions of the films, studying different transcriptions, and the access to the complete recording sessions has been super helpful, especially in arranging the music for the episodes. 

Also, James Sizemore, one of Howard’s orchestrators and assistants on the Hobbit films has been a great help.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 20, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Sleep? I at least try to do that every now and then haha.
> 
> This PDF is awesome! Thank you for doing this. Perhaps we can update the PDF after the Two Towers and Return of the King.


Absolutely, glad to hear it was helpful.


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jun 20, 2018)

A big thank you @ashtongleckman for all of your videos, but especially this one. I really enjoyed the LOTR movies, with a big part of that being because I love Shore's music.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 20, 2018)

JohnG said:


> This is really fun, guys. Thanks to @ashtongleckman and @wbacer
> 
> For LOTR enthusiasts there is an excellent, though at times tantalising book, The Music of Lord of the Rings, by Doug Adams. Well worth it if you like this stuff.



We used this book in my college degree program. Such a good book.
I eagerly anticipating the moment when I can sit down and watch this video


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 20, 2018)

Paul T McGraw said:


> A big thank you @ashtongleckman for all of your videos, but especially this one. I really enjoyed the LOTR movies, with a big part of that being because I love Shore's music.


The LOTR scores are a masterpiece, but the score that got me interested in Shore was a movie called The Cell.
So. Good.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 22, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey guys, if your a fan of Howard Shore’s scores for the lord of the rings films, you might be interested in my newest video in my LOTR score analysis series. There will also be two more to follow looking at the TTT and ROTK.
> 
> Hope you enjoy
> Ashton




Good video series mate, looking forward to it covering different series. If you havn't seen it already the Nerdwriter did a video on this score back in the day. Nice companion video to yours.



-DJ


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 22, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> The LOTR scores are a masterpiece, but the score that got me interested in Shore was a movie called The Cell.
> So. Good.



Great score. Shore has so much great music beyond the middle earth films. Silence of the Lambs and Hugo are brilliant!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jun 27, 2018)

Some insightful observations, thanks for posting that piece.

I got to talk to Howard backstage at the 2003 Oscars when The Return of the King made its big sweep. I told him I thought his music made the series. He said something about Schubert, I can't remember what. I hadn't picked up music at that point, but meeting him felt like an honor all the same.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jun 29, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Absolutely, glad to hear it was helpful.



Hey man! The newest episode is out. If you want to update the theme PDF, that would be awesome! One more to go 

Also, the “moth” theme is actually the Nature’s Reclaimaion, and the “Arwen” theme should actually be called Arwen and Aragorn. Just a couple mistakes on my behalf. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6qyvby4h8oro3g7/AAALoUESaEpA4_e_V9ICH7kJa?dl=0


----------



## wbacer (Jun 30, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey man! The newest episode is out. If you want to update the theme PDF, that would be awesome! One more to go
> 
> Also, the “moth” theme is actually the Nature’s Reclaimaion, and the “Arwen” theme should actually be called Arwen and Aragorn. Just a couple mistakes on my behalf.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6qyvby4h8oro3g7/AAALoUESaEpA4_e_V9ICH7kJa?dl=0



Not a problem, I'll try and get that done this weekend.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 30, 2018)

For those who may be interested, from the themes that Ashton provided, I combined the "Fellowship of the Ring" and the "The Two Towers" themes together so that you can view them all in one PDF.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jul 1, 2018)

wbacer said:


> For those who may be interested, from the themes that Ashton provided, I combined the "Fellowship of the Ring" and the "The Two Towers" themes together so that you can view them all in one PDF.



Thank you! Awesome.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jul 7, 2018)

wbacer said:


> For those who may be interested, from the themes that Ashton provided, I combined the "Fellowship of the Ring" and the "The Two Towers" themes together so that you can view them all in one PDF.


Hey man, the final episode is live! Here's all the JPGs. Thanks again for helping out! https://www.dropbox.com/sh/71h6d45nuajh657/AADOXapuCRY8fatITjvfM_ipa?dl=0


----------



## wbacer (Jul 7, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Hey man, the final episode is live! Here's all the JPGs. Thanks again for helping out! https://www.dropbox.com/sh/71h6d45nuajh657/AADOXapuCRY8fatITjvfM_ipa?dl=0



The complete LOTR themes as demonstrated in Ashton's series of videos are attached.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 7, 2018)

Well done @ashtongleckman , this series is very well put together and extremely detailed. Great work man!!


----------



## ashtongleckman (Jul 7, 2018)

wbacer said:


> The complete LOTR themes as demonstrated in Ashton's series of videos are attached.



Incredible, thank you! I’ll attach it in the video.


----------

